# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Шримад-Бхагавад Гита разные издания, какая лучше?

## Иван Иванов

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, сейчас в России появляется все больше разных изданий Бхагавад-Гиты. 

У Шрилы Прабхупады их насколько я помню две или три даже, однако не понятно до сих пор какую стоит взять на постоянное прочтение.

Пореккомендуйте пожалуйста издательство Гиты, если можно то с датой издательства и какими нибудь индивидуальными чертами ( синяя или красная).

Какое издание более удачно? У меня на руках есть синяя Бхагавад-гита 2014 года "Можайского ПКБ", книга хорошая, текст правда мне кажется сильно мелкий и слова местами пропущены.

Несомненно богатство книги в её содержании, но ужь, что то она у меня очень быстро по швам расползается, да ещё сомнения постоянно одолевают в свете разного перевода, разных издательств.

На форуме есть похожая тема, однако мне интересно Ваше личное мнение по этому поводу.

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не могу объективно оценивать эти вещи, т.к. имеет место субъективное восприятие и привычка. Я привык к старому переводу Бхагавад-гиты. Я не знаю, какой это год издания, но это "красная" Гита, которую в 80х годах издавали в Швеции. На мой взгляд перевод самих стихов (за исключением нескольких) в первом русском издании намного точнее и сильнее. Или это моя привычка, т.к. я перечитывал Гиту очень много раз и привык к определенным формулировкам. По моему восприятию там есть особая шакти, которая очень вдохновляет мой разум. Когда я читаю современные переводы, я не чувствую там этой шакти. Поэтому я не люблю читать новый перевод Гиты. Так же, в новом переводе некоторых стихов допущены недопустимые (на мой взгляд) вольности. Хотя справедливости ради нужно отметить, что комментарии лучше переведены в новых изданиях. Новый перевод более грамотный с точки зрения стилистики. Суть в том, что никакой перевод не может быть абсолютно точным. Это просто невозможно, т.к. в разных языках семантическое поле слов несколько разное. Поэтому лучший вариант - это читать в оригинале или хотя бы на английском. Меня это часто выручает.

----------


## Иван Иванов

Большое спасибо.

----------

